

Show HN: Anybody can modify www.mitt-romney.net - mittromneynet
http://setup.mitt-romney.net/

======
JeremyMorgan
I don't see how this could possibly go wrong...

~~~
Sherrilbfx
I see this as a great opportunity to gather more info about this slimeball

